# Anyone have branko beagles?



## Jeremiah Glaze (Oct 15, 2014)

Curious if anyone ing a has some branko beagles?


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 15, 2014)

yep


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I have never known any one who had any. Always wondered what they would be like in the South.  I know they like em up north for Snow Shoe.  Might be a good Cane Cutter dog??


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Oct 16, 2014)

Ray how are yours bred? ..
What lines of the branko have you found to work the best here?


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 16, 2014)

The bloodline does very well here in the south when crossed up with another bloodline.You tend to get more foot along with the stamina. One was bred down from Heli Prop and the other one was bred down from Lumberjack.Don't be head set on that FAST FAST when you here Branko.They can run medium speed as well and be clean. We have a male that is full blooded Branko but he is so fast that we just use him to cross back into our other lines.If Kevin (streetsweeper) could get his hands on him he would fall in love!!!!


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Oct 16, 2014)

O I like em about as fast as Kevin, does the speed usually come from lumberjack? I've heard from several branko me they don't like lumberjack, that the lumberjack dogs seem to be more hard headed and high maintenance???


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Oct 16, 2014)

Branko men


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Oct 16, 2014)

Good looking dog ray! He's pure branko? What cross? I'm looking for a male or maybe several to cross my females on real soon, I like what I see and hear of the brankos, just trying to figure out what "line" of the brankos I wanna go with... I keep hearing that Ali baba put the brains an hunt in em along with stamina drive nose an foot.. I know bra no himself seemed to cross a lot of Ali baba blood back on lumberjack


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 17, 2014)

That male is solid Branko but I would have to dig up his papers to tell you his background. My Lumberjack female is actually a medium speed dog.She did well in PP and placed very well in AKC Deepsouth SPO. All dogs are different you just have to find the one that best suits your style.You can breed to a Branko male but you would need to keep a majority of them and get them started to figure out which one you like.They won't all be the same.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey!


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 21, 2014)

Here is pedigree


----------



## Streetsweeper (Oct 23, 2014)

Ray, I'm getting out of the game for a while. I'm selling
out. But my Branko is big 16 1/2", but on a cane cutter
he is STUPID FAST! If any of you guys are looking for 
some fast solid dogs, I got em. Dogs, Dog Box, Shock collars, 
Garmon Astro 320. I posted in the market place today.


----------



## scottyd (Oct 24, 2014)

I have a nice branko female and at the age of 9 is still running great and doing good in PP trials.


----------

